# Dr. Bronner's Liquid Castile Soap



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I was recommended this soap for my rats: https://www.drbronner.com/DBMS/category/LIQUIDSOAP.html I currently use the scentless version in the rat laundry, along with Whip-It cleaner (diluted 1 capful to per load) and about a cup of vinegar all thrown in at the beginning of the cycle (I use the laundromat and their set up is strange and confusing and I haven't been able to figure out how to add the vinegar only at the end).

Anyway, so far this soap works really well. When used in a wash, it cleans out very well and all I'm left smelling is fleece (or doormat for now). However, the scentless version, while probably the safest, isn't the most "fun". I was wondering if any of the other scents were safe to use. I know rats have sensitive respiratory systems, but this is a concentrated formula, so you dilute it quite a bit. I think it's 1/3-1/2 cup per load (or half of that apparently with an HE washer). Any thoughts?

I ask mainly because I adore the scent of eucalyptus and peppermint, but I don't know if those are too overpowering of scents, even when diluted so much. Supposedly, this can be used for everything since it's vegetable based... laundry, cage cleaning, rat bathing, produce washing, etc... It'd be nice to get a product that does all of that so that I don't have to go buying all sorts of things.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It isn't fun, but I only use the unscented DB's. The scented line is very strong and is just too overpowering for their little noses.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

Really? Even if it's diluted to 1/4 cup soap per load of laundry and then rinsed? I was planning on washing my rat laundry with 1/4 cup peppermint DB (since it's the only one I can find in the gallon size) and 2 tbs of baking soda; then a 1/8 cup vinegar in the second rinse cycle.

Plus, the unscented version is more expensive for me in my area for some reason.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Unfortunately... yes, really. All rat items need to be laundered with unscented products.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

Ah, well, that's too bad. I ordered the unscented version. At least I only use 1/4 cup, so the new bottle should last me about 8 months.


----------

